# Alcohol before FET?????



## clark1234

Hi girls, 

I start DRing on the 13th may, I eat very healthy, take all the supplements an so on!! I have my best friends child's christening next weekend and wondered what ur thoughts were on having a few drinks? I was told that a few wouldn't harm as the embryos are all ready out?!? But ur thoughts would be much appreciated! 

Thanks xxxxx


----------



## nikki76

I wouldn't go near it just in case
You want your inside to be as 'clean' as possible, no toxins no bad stuff
Have lots of water, tomato juice and Brazil nuts

Sorry if I sound harsh, but its not worth it lovey! U being pg is worth u staying away!

good luck x


----------



## clark1234

Thanks for your reply, I'm talking everything you said already, yea if not Haifa drink for months so won't hurt not to now! Really just hoping his one it will work so thought maybe my last wee drink before pregnant lol!! 
N no u don't sound harsh!! 

Thank again xxx


----------



## nikki76

I c what u mean... I haven't had a drink for two years now because of preparing for ivf then pregnancy and now still breastfeeding.. And trust me I do miss it!!
The way I see it is that we only have one chance with pregnancy and then parenthood and we just need to be responsible, and learn to compromise, simple as that really  
What u r doing will definitely make u stronger and will prep u for motherhood  

Good luck,   u ll get ur bfp xxx


----------



## staceysm

Hi Clark,

My clinic said that there was no reason to cut alcohol out completely.  They actually said that the odd glass could help you relax.  

I have drunk occasionally up until I have started my drugs and both my cycles have resulted in pregnancies.

I would say, have a nice time and a couple of glasses, as it maybe the last drink you have .

X


----------



## Bearbones1

Go for it, if you don't start dr til mid may then u would and I did before my frozen cycle. The dr shuts your system down anyway so a few glasses of wine before you start won't hurt you. Goodluck x


----------



## dbk

Hi - I would say two glasses of red wine would not hurt. Any more would be wrong. However, if you drink chose well your drinks so that means no white wine, no spiritis just red wine - hope that helps. The most important thing is for you to be relaxed and stress free - that is more important then having an odd glass...


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Drinking makes absolutely no difference whatsoever before IVF, fair enough during the cycle, ie taking drugs and 2ww. Though having drink before this will make no difference whatsoever.

As my consultant constantly reminds me, IVF pregnancy is no different to a natural pregnancy in the sense that you need to think of your life in the same way. The only difference with ivf is that the drugs are stimulating your ovaries so that they can make more eggs than the one normal egg that you would ovulate in a month ect ect. Your body will still process that embryo in the same way it would, with a 25 years old who is trying to get pregnant naturally. IE; why does it take normal ladies months and month to get pregnant when trying naturally..

I guess what im trying to say is that you need to live normally, alcohol will make no difference to your eggs or your ability to get pregnant and no study shows that at any point. When your on the stims ect that is different..

So enjoy your self, relaxing is really the most important part of this whole process!!!!


----------



## clark1234

Thank you very much for all your replies

I think I'll take your advice, relax and have a couple of drinks, this has been one long emotional journey, I guess I just want to go sit with my friends and feel normal for a while without the constant thought of "should I, shouldn't I" will this affect my treatment?!?

Thanks again girls and good luck with treatment if you are going through it just now xxxxxx


----------



## Fidub

I was the same as you, wondering if it would make a difference. I made the decision after lots of research that a couple if glasses can't hurt and actually the relaxation can outweigh anything else. I also drank the odd one during down reg for my fet and it did play a big part in me relaxing. Maybe it's sad that that's what it took for me to relax but I know I'm not alone in that. Anyway I am now pregnant with twins from that cycle so it certainly didn't affect it! Enjoy and good luck! Xxx


----------



## clark1234

Congratulations Fidub!!!   

Good for you I say what ever makes to relax think I am going to have a few drinks at the christening and hopefully that will be my last for a while!! 

Thanks for your reply xxx


----------

